# Laptop or PC, what do you use?



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I use a laptop to talk to my friends here.  We have 2 laptops in our home; mine and Phyllis'  What do you guys use to stay in touch with our family here?  Laptop or PC?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I am suppose to get a Laptop with my Tax Refund... so we will see how that goes :roll:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 1, 2008)

My wonderful Birthday present from my hubby, my laptop!


----------



## Bret (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm on a crappy pc here at work, but I have a Mac iBook at home. Can't live without my Mac.


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 5, 2008)

PC but I want my own laptop with a cam, so I can keep in touch with my grandson, my hubby abd son both have there own pc's and I get to get on early in the morning or late at night for they are both heavy wow users's :shock:    :wink:


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 5, 2008)

When we move I am getting a laptop as they use less electricity.

Looking forward to having a computer that does not give me a hard time!
This one shuts off when the CPU overheats and the graphics card is broken so I can't play any games on it.  :cry: No Sims2 for a year now!


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

I use my pc when home and laptop when traveling mostly or if there is family competition to use the pc.  lol


----------



## Lane (Jan 6, 2008)

My PC has traveled from Iowa to Reno, NV back to Iowa and back down to Las Vegas Nv... I love it! No doubt a laptop would have made the traveling easier...haha


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 6, 2008)

My wonderful little Gateway laptop.  I love it, love it, love it!  I can enjoy this forum from any room in the house and no wires to trip over or get in my way!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 9, 2008)

Both. Depends on my location.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Both at the moment.....

I use my laptop but currently the cooling fan has gone out, so it overheats and shuts off.  So I don't use it more than I have to which is minutes at a time.   Check email and such....


So right now i'm on my desktop PC but the down side is i'm limited (very limited) as to what I can do on it.   When I got my laptop I tried to dump it so my kids could use it.  But I deleted something I shouldn't have and don't have the disks anymore for it.   So I can see ebay but i can't log into my account there.  And I can log into my personal web site and I can log into SSB (sellers sourcebook) and other sites like this one.   So I do my main work here and then go to my laptop just to do what I have to do quick.



But i'm lost without my laptop.  I sure miss sitting on the sofa lounging around with my laptop......   :roll:


----------



## Woodi (Jan 13, 2008)

I use a PC but my hubby uses a laptop, both sit side by side in one room.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 15, 2008)

i use the PC most of the time, but i am sitting next to a giant pile of laptops (laptop henge). my laptop, his laptop and my mom's laptop i borrowed...


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 15, 2008)

BOTH!


----------



## Birdie (Jan 15, 2008)

I won't say my PC is trusty but that's what I use. That's only because we are so far back in the woods that dial-up is all that's available. Do I laugh or cry?! :cry:    :cry:


----------



## Harlow (Jan 15, 2008)

PC


----------



## soapwytch (Jan 21, 2008)

PC but I think mine is on it's last "legs". Hoping by next Xmas me and dh can get new ones.


----------



## DayStarSupplies (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a great PC that I use for surfing the web & all my other business.

I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop that I use to watch DVDs and walk the treadmill - isn't that shameless?  A nice laptop just for DVDs and exercise, lol?  Yea, I am crazy.   

Stacy


----------



## Neil (Jan 24, 2008)

Birdie:

we just high speed here (cable). Ive lived here now little over a year and it was dail up all that time. I feel for ya. I use a PC and a laptop although the Pc gets the most usage. The Soap Making Forum is my second home page, second only behind my Google search engine. When my dail up contract is over Im thinking of going CDMA, all cellular. I have a cell tower 1/4 mile away and I can 3 meg internet service here about the same price as cable, plus It will be truely mobile!


----------



## Laura (Jan 26, 2008)

we've got 2 pc's. i'm tempted to get a laptop now we've got the wireless network sorted. I'd just want a cheap one so i can go online. The pc is there for everything else.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 7, 2008)

*My New Laptop!*

I have used a pc for many years. A couple years ago I bought an acient laptop off eBay. Just this past year...we were able to buy me a brand spanken new one! I love it! And use it 100% of the time. Since Teddy doesn't get online or use the computer as much...he got the pc.


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 19, 2008)

My Red Dell Laptop! It goes everywhere with me. I'm a very sick geek.

Mandy


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 19, 2008)

A friend of mine just ordered that one (Red Dell Laptop).
It's nice!


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I drove myself a little crazy trying to choose a color - red, or blue, or maybe pink, or GOLD! ... 

It's got wifi & I can pick up a free connection from my home, too. I use it waaay more than I thought I would.

I used to read in bed, now I turn on my laptop & check the forum.  

Mandy


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 20, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, I drove myself a little crazy trying to choose a color - red, or blue, or maybe pink, or GOLD! ...
> 
> It's got wifi & I can pick up a free connection from my home, too. I use it waaay more than I thought I would.
> 
> ...



Mine is an HP Pavilion Entertainment PC. It has Wifi too. That was a must have when I went shopping. I like to read in bed, too. About the only time I can. But now, I turn on my laptop and check the forum, as well! LOL


----------

